# Easier fly traps from 2 liter or 3 liter bottles



## CosbyArt (Jul 2, 2015)

*Update - *After trying different baits, placement, and variations of a trap from the bottles - I never could get more than a few flies per day at most from it. My other flytrap, however, can trap hundreds of flies per day. I leave this here for information and in case someone can get use from it although I highly recommend any DIY'ers to build my other flytrap.

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

As my family has been drinking soda from 2 liter bottles again lately, I noticed the nice cone shape. After a few experiments of cutting up some bottles I found a even better fly trap, as the flies come out easier with a cone top versus a flat lid with my previous traps.

Each fly trap is made from two empty 2 liter bottles and whatever method you want to fix them together, a few methods are given below. Warning though do not use hot glue as it will melt the thin bottles in a curled up mess, ruining your bottles and trap.

As I already did a write-up using other containers, view the information there as well, as it will allow me not to repeat much of the same data over again. That said though, the best fly bait to put into the traps are meat such as hamburger, deli meat, cheap canned cat or dog food, or just about anything that is spoiled in your refrigerator.


Materials Needed --


Two empty and clean 2 liter bottles (or large 3 liter which will hold more flies)

1/4" or 1/2" dowel rod for legs

Or string to hang the trap from a tree limb, fence post, etc.

Tools needed --


X-acto knife

Needle to poke holes for air exchange (to attract flies)

Method to attach the bottles together, below are a few methods and tools/materials needed for each


Masking or Duct tape - just tape the bottom bottle ends together, not as permanent but a quick and easy method

Gorilla glue or Epoxy - another quick method besides the dry time

Stitching - with a little effort it is a great method and the one I use. For this method you will also need..


6" piece of wire or a large unbent paper clip

Candle to heat the wire

Spool of fishing line (the thread)

The Build --







*Step 1 -*


Cut off the bottom of a 2 liter bottle to act as the fly trap body. For example the Coke bottle I used, due to the bottle shape the best place was at the bottom of the label. The larger the trap body the better. Throw away the bottom of the bottle.







*Step 2 - *


On the second bottle cut off the top portion of the bottle to act as the trap cone. For the Coke bottle cut along the top of label on the bottle. Throw away the bottom of the bottle.







*Step 3 - *


Remove the caps from the bottles, you will need to save one for later. Take the two pieces of bottle and place the cone into the trap body as shown, lining up the edges.

*Step 4 - *


Attach the ends of the bottles together using the method you want. If using masking or duct tape place small strips of tape over the bottom edge all the way around. If using Gorilla glue or Epoxy, it is easier to pull the cone out slightly then apply glue all around the bottom edge of the cone and reinsert it flush with the trap body. Jump to step 6, otherwise, if you chose to stitch it together the instructions are in step 5.







*Step 5 part A-*


To begin stitching the trap together you will need holes to stitch through. Lite the candle and heat up the wire end, I recommend a long piece of wire as the wire itself can get hot (if needed hold it with pliers).

Press the wire into the bottom about 1/4" from the edge through both pieces of bottle straight through. With the wire heated I typically get 3 holes made before reheating. Create holes all the way around the bottom edge with the holes about 1/2" apart.







*Step 5 part B -*


With the fishing line do a simple whip stitch through the holes. When starting and stopping the stitch it is best to tie three simple slip knots to hold it secure. For better stitch support, tie a knot in each stitch as it is sewn together as well.







*Step 6 -*


Replace the cap to the top of the fly trap.

To allow flies to find the trap easier use a needle and poke several holes through the top of the trap area. I personally run the vent holes in strips about 1/4" apart, and each row of holes about a 1" apart.

The last step is to attach dowel rods to the outside of the trap using tape or glue. Or you can tie string around the neck of the bottle and hang it from a tree limb/branch, fence post, swing, trellis, or anywhere out of your way.


----------



## MantidBro (Jul 2, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> As my family has been drinking soda from 2 liter bottles again lately, I noticed the nice cone shape. After a few experiments of cutting up some bottles I found a even better fly trap, as the flies come out easier with a cone top versus a flat lid with my previous traps.
> 
> Each fly trap is made from two empty 2 liter bottles and whatever method you want to fix them together, a few methods are given below. Warning though do not use hot glue as it will melt the thin bottles in a curled up mess, ruining your bottles and trap.
> 
> ...


You always have amazing ideas!


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 3, 2015)

MantidBro said:


> You always have amazing ideas!


Thanks, I figured I'd better share this version of the fly trap so anyone who got lost in the original trap instructions can easily put one together anyway.


----------



## LAME (Jul 3, 2015)

Wiiiiiiiicked CosbyArt! Soooo.... Can we expect a newer and upgraded version of the fly-baster too?


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 3, 2015)

LAME said:


> Wiiiiiiiicked CosbyArt! Soooo.... Can we expect a newer and upgraded version of the fly-baster too?


Thanks. Regarding the fly baster, the only change I found that helped was using a better baster (the soft red rubber version). I've been still using my original yellow baster (just used it a hour ago  ) and haven't had any problems though. What about the baster do you think needs improving?


----------



## LAME (Jul 3, 2015)

Oh, nothing really.. Just curious! I know you're always up to something crafty so I figured I'd ask  

I still have the red one you sent me, pfft... Even now it works like new! ^_^ 

... But really, I think the only other upgrades for the for the baster would be...?? A vacuum powered fruit fly gun lol.

Oooor.. Possibly a sort of "chamber" that you could add between the clear rubber tube? Ive actually thought about the chamber idea.. Maybe with a smaller version of this newer fly trap incorporated into the baster chamber idea... It could work? Maybe on my day off I can rig up something or draw out a design of what I mean.


----------



## MantidBro (Jul 3, 2015)

LAME said:


> Oh, nothing really.. Just curious! I know you're always up to something crafty so I figured I'd ask
> 
> I still have the red one you sent me, pfft... Even now it works like new! ^_^
> 
> ...


I for one would be interested in seeing what kinda thing youre thinkin!


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 3, 2015)

LAME said:


> Oh, nothing really.. Just curious! I know you're always up to something crafty so I figured I'd ask
> 
> I still have the red one you sent me, pfft... Even now it works like new! ^_^
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it still is working great for you.  

In regards to a motor/vacuum they already exist, electric pooter/aspirators. I personally won't get into that area as the costs of experimenting in such a project would increase the costs of the simple baster by $50 or so per baster (once that is, everything is figured out).

I'm not sure what you mean about the chamber. As the space inside the tube will now hold about 20+ fruit flies (even Hydei) and holding more will simply shoot out more into a single mantid cup. At times now I shoot too many flies into a cup, let along 10 times or more flies.





As far as connecting it to a fly trap, or building one into it, not sure what the point would be. I know I do not want rotten meat or manure in my baster when I am feeding mantids in my house. If you are referring to the trap itself, you can add a small hole to insert the baster into the trap and suck out the flies and close with a sponge; however, you will need larger tubing on the baster.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 5, 2015)

I've been playing around a bit with the ideas, and now I have a day off so I might have sometime to try it out.  



LAME said:


> ... But really, I think the only other upgrades for the for the baster would be...?? A vacuum powered fruit fly gun lol.


I've been playing around with the idea, and for bb flies or larger it might be a great idea. Fruit flies though I think the baster squeeze bulb is enough force, as it can "ping" the ff flies off a cup as is lol.

I found a local source of motors for $15-$20 brand new, and likely can get them cheaper and smaller online (while retaining the power, or even more of it). I'll send you a message direct when anything becomes of it.



LAME said:


> Oooor.. Possibly a sort of "chamber" that you could add between the clear rubber tube? Ive actually thought about the chamber idea.. Maybe with a smaller version of this newer fly trap incorporated into the baster chamber idea... It could work? Maybe on my day off I can rig up something or draw out a design of what I mean.


I'm still lost on this idea though, if you want to sketch something out I'd have a look at it too.


----------



## drotski (Jul 7, 2015)

I may try this tomorrow, but I want to try low temp hot glue instead of sewing with wire...pure laziness, but I have had no issues with low temp hot glue so far. I will update with my results.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 8, 2015)

drotski said:


> I may try this tomorrow, but I want to try low temp hot glue instead of sewing with wire...pure laziness, but I have had no issues with low temp hot glue so far. I will update with my results.


The wire is just to poke holes through the plastic pieces. Fishing line is used as the thread to actually sew it together. The low temp should work fine but I have no idea how the bottle plastic will react, that's why I did not recommend it. Let me know how it goes for you though.

Two improvements I might suggest to you is to use a paint marker or such to color the cone piece to make the entrance more obvious to them (blue seems to attract flies). The other is to leave the cap on the cone piece (inside the trap) - however, drill out a 1/2" hole in the cap to allow flies in still but help prevent them from escaping.

My 2 liter traps have obviously been capturing flies as one of them has maggots inside, but there have been few to collect as feeders. I think more than anything it is the colder 60 degree nights lately (one crazy summer) as I haven't had any inside the house lately either.


----------



## drotski (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for the tips. I decided I wanted to be able to easily take this apart, so I used 5 sets of holes where the two bottle tops meet with 5 short pieces of wire, and use them like a twist tie.

Now I just need to figure out what bait to use...I don't want to use feces, I may try some meat.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 8, 2015)

drotski said:


> Thanks for the tips. I decided I wanted to be able to easily take this apart, so I used 5 sets of holes where the two bottle tops meet with 5 short pieces of wire, and use them like a twist tie.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out what bait to use...I don't want to use feces, I may try some meat.


Sounds good so far. Meat wise good options are canned cat or dog foods, hamburger, deli meats (the thicker the better), or any meat left overs in the fridge.


----------

